# H: AoBR Orks and DV Dark angles Army W:Chaos Marnies, $$$ or Warhammer



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the full army sets from both AoBR(ork army almost all on spurs. not painted) and Full Dark Angle force from Dark Vengeance, also includes limited edition model(also all units are on spurs)
I hope to get Chaos Space marines or some money but mostly want to just trade. I also am interested in starting a Fantasy army and interested in almost all armies expect for High Elves or Dark Elves.


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

*have space marines*

i have only 7 chaos space marines but i have a large amount of space marines if your willing to trade for those?


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

What are kind of shape are they?


----------



## 888kharn888 (Feb 4, 2013)

i have csm and would be willing to trade have most units from codex if youre looking for something specific where are you located


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Im in canada


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an old CSM dread with plasma cannon (painted, but pretty poorly).
Got a few CSM metals and plastics that got left behind at a games day at my local club 
and not claimed and 20 APPALLINGLY painted SMs with spikes in an effort to convert. 
And the CSMs from the DV box set (just the basic chaps, not the commanders - think theres 5 of them).
Also have 3 OLD OLD OLD obliterators.

PM me if your interested can send pics.


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

all my space marines are in great quality and if u get enough ill through in my case and foam pads i use tp maintain there quality im located in maine i dont know what part of canada your in but if your willing to ship we could do that. if you are intrested ill e,mail you my number and well figure this out


----------



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the Chaos portion of the DV set still all on sprues that I would be willing to trade for Dark Angels, send PM if your interested.


----------

